# quickie in the bushes.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Quickie in the Bushes.........

There are two statues in a park; one of a nude man and one of a nude woman.

They had been facing each other across a pathway for a hundred years, when one day an angel comes down from the sky and, with a single gesture, brings the two to life.

The angel tells them, 'As a reward for being so patient through a hundred blazing summers and dismal winters, you have been given life for thirty minutes to do what you've wished to do the most.'

He looks at her, she looks at him, and they go running behind the shrubbery.

The angel waits patiently as the bushes rustle and giggling ensues. 
After fifteen minutes, the two return, out of 
breath and laughing.

The angel tells them, 'Um, you have fifteen
minutes left, would you care to do it again?'

He asks her 'Shall we?'

She eagerly replies, 'Oh, yes, let's! But let's
change positions. This time, I 'll hold the
pigeon down and you s**t on its head


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tictacs (May 7, 2014)

Classic


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## mattyallen13 (Nov 27, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## TTsOOOO (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## trfkcop (Aug 14, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Tom1103 (Aug 19, 2014)

HAhah


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)




----------

